# Tamron Updates the SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO1:1 VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2016)

```
<p><strong>From Tamron:

</strong>We wish to notify you that we will perform updating of the firmware for our SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO1:1 VC USD (Model F017) for Canon.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Models</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD (Model F017) for Canon</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Serial number</strong>

Firmware update will not be required for lenses with <a href="http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2016/1118/index.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">these serial numbers</a>.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Firmware Improvements</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>When used in combination with the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV, behavior where the camera takes several seconds to start up when first switched on after mounting the lens has been improved.</li>
<li>When used in combination with the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV, behavior where power consumption was high with the lens mounted and where the camera’s battery charge would continue to drain even when the camera was switched off and stowed with the lenses mounted has been improved.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>How to update the firmware</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>The firmware can be updated using the <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/ShoppingEngine/Click.aspx?b=902&s=TATAP01*" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">TAP-in Console</a> (sold separately.) Using the TAP-in Console accessory, customers can update the firmware themselves.</li>
<li>For those who require firmware update service, please contact your <a href="http://www.tamron.com/en/#distributors" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">local Tamron distributor</a> for more details.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro VC USD: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1233541-REG/tamron_sp_90mm_f_2_8_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2gqoOTm" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

